# Triple Lining Question



## gumdrops (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi, I am doing my first DE cycle and am on day 9 of Oestrogen Pills today I attended Care for scan. I was told my lining was 13 mm thick but when I asked if it was triple lined the nurse said no. Has anyone had success with thick lining but no triple stripe? Also 13 mm seems quite thick, could this be too thick? I still have a few days to go before ET. I’m so worried and confused  

Has anyone had success with no triple lining?

Thanks x


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello. 

I’m currently nearly 8 weeks pregnant. My lining was 13mm. 

Anything over 7mm is fine. So 13mm is perfect. Don’t worry. Xxx


----------



## gumdrops (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Gemma.  Thanks for the reply.  I am more concerned about the lack of triple stripe.  The nurse didn’t seem concerned at the time however since googling it seems the tripe is more important than the thickness x


----------



## Mees_2020 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi Gumdrops,

I have no personel experience with triple lining but I understand your concerns. I worry a lot, when getting new information... it all has big impact.

I've looked before for info on thickness (and a little about triple lining), because I was worried about the thickness in my case. Read a study with a lot of information and I think the thickness is not a problem. I would ask your fertilitydoctor about the triple lining. And maybe keep in mind, it might not be the bottleneck; a good embryo would be. I try to find info on pubmed and this study can maybe help you find a few studies; there seems no consensus on this subject. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3551825/#!po=25.0000

Keep calm, it is what it is and if it takes an other round to get what you want...
Wish you the best.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

On my last negative cycle I had triple stripe, did back to back and on the next round had no triple stripe. Lining around 13/14mm. Little one is now 13 months. I've also had successful cycles with triple strips before, so I'm not too sure it matters that much. X


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

I replied on the other thread too, my lining was 13.6mm on trigger day  7 days before a fresh transfer of a 5 day embryo it resulted in my little 7 week old girl,  I wa s paranoid  about my lining being too thick but it was fine in the end best of luck x


----------



## gumdrops (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello.  Thank you all so much for your replies, the positivity really does help.

I actually rang the clinic and spoke with another sonographer who looked at my scan pic and said that I do have a triple lining and sometimes it is just not that clear but she can see it. So hopefully it is there! I felt like when I got my scan yesterday that she was rushing me out even though I was trying to ask questions.  Anyway I can relax a little now until the next hurdle! 

Thanks again ladies x


----------

